# Cabela's 100 round .22lr $8.99 online order



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Last time I tried to help it was gone before anyone could take advantage of it. As of 8:31 tis morning 5/30/13 Cabela's has .22 CCI long rifle for $8.99 per 100 which is .09 cents a round. Also I was in Cabelas (Charleston, WV) and they had lots of 9mm PMC for 15.99 per 50 and Herters (brass case) 14.99 per 50 which isn't great, but the best I've seen for a long time on 9mm hope this helps some people. 
P.S. I find this ammo goes pretty fast.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

1 box limit and 6 bucks shipping. Ends up around 16 cents a round. I'll pass. If I was out I would probably do it but I still have. Few hundred rounds.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Cygnus said:


> 1 box limit and 6 bucks shipping. Ends up around 16 cents a round. I'll pass. If I was out I would probably do it but I still have. Few hundred rounds.


Yeah, I wanted to tell people, but I wanted to get this post out as quick as possible, it's free shipping to a local Cabela's (that is assuming you live close enough to a store to make it worth your while) also, they will allow you to order one for your wife also, might have to call them. 
On second thought, I guess it isn't for everyone, but for us that have a Cabela's close and probably will going there anyway.... and no, you won't be able to buy a mass amount from them, but I always get a couple hundred rounds each time I find it, it does add up.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

Yea I wish I had a cabelas close. We are getting a bass pro shops, it's being built now. Not sure how soon they will be open but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

Just checked and there will be a cabelas opening on the south end of Denver later this summer too. So that's not all that far from colo springs.


----------



## Fallon (Apr 23, 2013)

Been watching them build it on my commute to work off I25 for a while... I guesstimate it might be opening in a month or 2.


----------

